

Freeloaders Unite to Fight Subway Fares - maw
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703580004576180383768578942.html

======
DanielStraight
If they stop charging, where will the money come from? Taxes. You're still
going to pay. At least with a usage-based system you can have some say in how
much and how often you pay (by riding less).

~~~
maw
Agreed. It's a childish attitude, to say the least.

Still, the idea an informal insurance fund to pay fare evasion fines is
interesting -- this is why I posted it.

